# Has anyone here ordered from modchipcentral?



## Bryon15 (Nov 3, 2018)

I want a R4i gold 3ds plus. I live in the United States. So I need a us seller (or else my credit card won't work). I found this one.

http://www.modchipsdirect.com/r4i-gold-3ds-plus.html

Has anyone here ordered from them before? Are they reliable?


----------



## TurdPooCharger (Nov 4, 2018)

[GBAtemp] search term "modchipcentral"
Read for yourself what others have to say about that store. You can try ordering at mod3dsflashcard.com if nds-card.net is out of your reach. You may end up paying more than $20 at mod3dsflashcard because of local shipping versus straight from China (funny how global scale shipping works).


----------



## larrypretty (Nov 6, 2018)

Bryon15 said:


> I want a R4i gold 3ds plus. I live in the United States. So I need a us seller (or else my credit card won't work). I found this one.
> 
> http://www.modchipsdirect.com/r4i-gold-3ds-plus.html
> 
> Has anyone here ordered from them before? Are they reliable?


Try to contact the site for asking about more details, if they can reply you, maybe you can trust.


----------



## larrypretty (Nov 10, 2018)

I send e-mail to the 2 ones, someone called Angela in mod3dscard gives me a immedaite reply, you can try it too.


----------



## gameboy (Nov 10, 2018)

modchips central and direct are not the same

i have ordered from both... many years ago, i had no problems with either


----------



## Bryon15 (Nov 19, 2018)

I just placed the order a few hours ago and now they sent me an email saying that my credit card was blocked. Here's the email.

_Hi there, 
Sorry, your credit card seems to be blocking our transaction. Its coming from "Game Console Parts" and the charge is for the amount listed on your invoice. The issue might be that although we ship from inside the US, our merchant facility (for charging credit cards) is NOT based in the US so it is classified as an 'International transaction' and this might be the reason it is being blocked. We will not cancel the transactions or delete the credit card info - but we cannot send the order either. Please give your CC company a quick call, it will only take 5 minutes of your time to get them to allow the transaction for at least 48 hours - we will process the card again as soon as WE HEAR FROM YOU. Thanks_

So now what do I do?


----------



## Mikemk (Nov 19, 2018)

If you can't make international purchases, get a visa gift card for enough money that supports international orders.  Make sure it supports international, most don't.


----------



## Bryon15 (Nov 19, 2018)

Mikemk said:


> If you can't make international purchases, get a visa gift card for enough money that supports international orders.  Make sure it supports international, most don't.


Well that's a nuisance. How about if I sign up for PayPal and paid for it that way? Would that work?


----------



## larrypretty (Nov 19, 2018)

Bryon15 said:


> Well that's a nuisance. How about if I sign up for PayPal and paid for it that way? Would that work?


If the site support Paypal, you can do that, if it can't, just find another.


----------



## Mikemk (Nov 20, 2018)

Bryon15 said:


> Well that's a nuisance. How about if I sign up for PayPal and paid for it that way? Would that work?





larrypretty said:


> If the site support Paypal, you can do that, if it can't, just find another.



If the site supports paypal, it's a scam.  No reputable flashcart site supports paypal, because paypal deletes the accounts (and money on the account) of sellers who sell flashcarts.


----------



## Bryon15 (Nov 20, 2018)

I got it from nds-card instead. Paid using PayPal. I got an email confirmation saying that they will ship it out later today.


----------



## Juggalo Debo (Nov 20, 2018)

my old card refused even when I called bank to have restrictions lifted (modchipcentral)


----------



## Bryon15 (Dec 3, 2018)

I just checked the tracking information, and it says that my item has arrived at my local post office. But will they bring it to my house? Or do I have to go get it?

Edit - Nevermind. I finally got it. It took 13 days (ugh). I didn't realize that it was so difficult to buy flashcards. Your credit card company won't allow the transaction cause it's overseas. So the only way to pay for it is with PayPal. But Paypal has banned the sale of flashcards using there service. So...you have to be sneaky about it. Basically you contact the seller by email, he sends you his paypal, then you put the funds from your account into his, while not leaving any notes, so paypal doesn't find out. Kind of a hassle, but it worked. Yay.


----------

